# In need of a Sample RPL ACS Project Report



## OnaMisssion (Dec 13, 2014)

Dear all

I am a new member to this forum. I have completed B.E Mechanical Engineering and I have been working as a Automation Tester for the past 7 years. I applied for ACS two week ago. I was unaware of the RPL route at that time. This week I got an email asking me to submit ACS Project report taking the RPL Route. Even though I have gone through the ACS website thoroughly for all the information regarding RPL like key areas of knowledge, CBOK etc. I feel nervous and worrisome since I do not know the report format to be followed to get a successful assessment. I would be grateful, if any of the members who went through RPL in the past can provide me with a sample report.

Kind Regards


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi OnaMission, 

I cannot help you out because I did not go through RPL. However, the purpose of the RPL stream is that you write the project report yourself . I'd recommend to through one of the ACM Curricula Recommendation documents that best fits your area, e.g. the computer science undergrad curriculum. It's a super long document, but it sums up the various subject areas (and key competencies) nicely. Use it to check that you have all the "buzz words" when you describe your own experiences and skills.


----------



## pebzbuan (Jul 2, 2015)

@onamission - hows your RPL report going?


----------



## OnaMisssion (Dec 13, 2014)

pebzbuan said:


> @onamission - hows your RPL report going?



Hi 

Its all good and I have got my PR on 08-July-2015.

Thanks


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

OnaMisssion said:


> Hi
> 
> Its all good and I have got my PR on 08-July-2015.
> 
> Thanks


Hey, now that you have got your PR can you pls publish your RPL or guidelines how to go about writing the same.

Thank-you.


----------



## vignesh_j (Jul 18, 2013)

OnaMisssion said:


> Hi
> 
> Its all good and I have got my PR on 08-July-2015.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats on your PR, Kindly give idea on the RPL project report or how you have prepared the same, in this case you have lost points for experience right, how you managed to get 70 Points.


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

Its better to write yourself. I wrote and it went fine .

I highlighted how I acquired IT skills even if I did not have relevant qualifications. I mentioned about IT trainings I was provided by my employers , by project seniors , and through self learning.


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

farerpark said:


> Its better to write yourself. I wrote and it went fine .
> 
> I highlighted how I acquired IT skills even if I did not have relevant qualifications. I mentioned about IT trainings I was provided by my employers , by project seniors , and through self learning.


Thank-you farerpark. 


I have 12 yrs of IT exp. In RPL I need to write 2 project reports in last 5 yrs.

Can you pls clarify this point:
Applicants should also be able to demonstrate application in at least one of the units or modules which should be clearly supported by professional references included and the Project Reports submitted in section 4.


Can I quote examples/references (PS,TB,TR sections) from previous projects of mine and not particularly from the 2 Project reports of last 5 yrs (section 4 projects) ?

Thank-you in advance.


----------



## shaarks7 (Jul 27, 2015)

HI,
Can you help me with the project report if possible.


Regards,
Arun.


----------



## tinus (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi OnaMission,

As requested by many members here, request you to please support group and new aspirants with sample report. Please white-label report as required so that confidential information is not shared.

Regards


----------



## DinizPT (Dec 1, 2015)

tinus said:


> Hi OnaMission,
> 
> As requested by many members here, request you to please support group and new aspirants with sample report. Please white-label report as required so that confidential information is not shared.
> 
> Regards


I second that. If you provide just one or two topics of the RPL so we can have a better idea of how to write


----------



## cool1n (Jan 5, 2016)

Hey third that! Can you help out? Im bewildered by the whole thing!


----------



## szabshu (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi everyone! Did you manage to get a sample for an ACS Project Report for Business Analyst?
I am currently writing mine and got stuck with the second topic. I would like to get some inspiration (Not copying of course).
Thanks!
Sz


----------

